
Security Risks on Your Macintosh - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/small-business/67629/security-risks-your-macintosh
======
tumult
All of your submissions are frame the same site, and all of the articles are
3-paragraph fluff pieces with inflammatory headlines. And ads.

edit: Just read more. Some of them have some stuff, I guess. Most don't, like
this one. There's no way to flag users, so I don't know how long it'll take an
editor to notice that the user account is being used to submit basically every
new article on that site.

